# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Đại diện Miền Bắc

## Vũ Bắc

Vũ Bắc lại là người đầu tiên Miền Bắc Khai hỏa sao?
hj.thôi thi đã vào là sẽ đồng khởi.
"*Anh em mình là một gia đình, Một gia đình thì phải cống hiến hết mình*"
Miền Bắc điềm danh

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## puw

> Vũ Bắc lại là người đầu tiên Miền Bắc Khai hỏa sao?
> hj.thôi thi đã vào là sẽ đồng khởi.
> "*Anh em mình là một gia đình, Một gia đình thì phải cống hiến hết mình*"
> Miền Bắc điềm danh


Puw cũng vào đây điểm danh cùng Vũ Bắc. Chúc cncprovn.com và thegioicnc.com cùng tồn tại và phát triển!

----------


## vugiabinh198

Số 3 là số nhiều rồi nhé!!!!! Bắc nam xum họp. chúc mừng cncprovn.com!

----------


## kimtan

cho mình tham gia với. Đoàn kết => thành công

----------


## sunan2105

có em nữa đây các bác, đang chiến đấu và đang nghỉ trưa, hihi

----------


## Vân Du

Em điểm danh.

----------


## Vũ Bắc

> Em có được chào đón không vậy?


Diễn đàn luôn chào đón tất cả các thành viên.
các thanh viên vào toppic điểm danh thì phải điểm danh nhé.xem mình thứ mấy.
kiểu gì cũng phải xem những ai đã điểm danh trước mà.hj

----------


## sanbop

Seven Up (7)

----------


## huanpt

Khó chịu quá, mấy ngày nay nhắm mắt bịt tai mà cứ nghe văng vẳng miền Nam với miền Bắc.
Có mấy thành viên không biết có hiểu gì không cứ post bài linh tinh ý đại khái liên quan nhân cách bác Xuân Tùng.
Việc nào ra việc đó, không liên quan nhân cách hay những công lao của bác Tùng. Bản thân tôi  vẫn tôn trọng bác Tùng nhưng chẳng qua không phục cách xử thế của bác ấy thôi.
Miền nào cũng vậy thôi, đều là TGCNC cả. "Tâm ở Sơn Đông, thân ở Ngô" (Tống Giang)

Vài lời nhắn gửi mấy bác đang "ỉ ôi" trên diễn đàn cũ. Vì mình đã trót hứa là không post bài bên đó nữa, nên viết ở đây.

----------


## Bluesky

Nick name dungtb đã bị cấm cửa ở diễn đàn này rồi sao ? Nay đăng kí mà không được, thôi thì dùng cái này vậy. Bình mới rượu cũ.

----------


## biết tuốt

em chào các bác ,đâu cũng là nhà cả em lân la sang đây hóng tí ạ

----------


## mpvmanh

Chet roi em 12, may qua ko phai la so 13,

----------


## thanhvp

Chào các bác, mình tham gia nhé

----------


## culitruong

Đông vui hao, tui củng miền bắc nè

----------


## CKD

> Nick name dungtb đã bị cấm cửa ở diễn đàn này rồi sao ? Nay đăng kí mà không được, thôi thì dùng cái này vậy. Bình mới rượu cũ.


Ủa.. làm gì có vụ này bác. Nếu bác đúng là dungtb mà khong6reg nick được, em sẽ kháng nghị giúp bác ạ. Có gì sẽ PM trực tiếp với bác dungtb bên thegioicnc.com bác nhé.

@all
Mình cũng như bác Huanpt.. nam bắc một nhà. A em nối vòng tay lớn, không phân biệt vùng miền. Chỉ phân biệt lý tưởng & đam mê thôi các bác ạ.

----------


## Bluesky

> Ủa.. làm gì có vụ này bác. Nếu bác đúng là dungtb mà khong6reg nick được, em sẽ kháng nghị giúp bác ạ. Có gì sẽ PM trực tiếp với bác dungtb bên thegioicnc.com bác nhé.
> 
> @all
> Mình cũng như bác Huanpt.. nam bắc một nhà. A em nối vòng tay lớn, không phân biệt vùng miền. Chỉ phân biệt lý tưởng & đam mê thôi các bác ạ.


Thank bác. Tạm thời em dùng nick này tới khi nào bác đá cái nick kia của em lên vậy.

----------


## trahana84

Miền Bắc còn ai không? Hôm nay em mới có thời gian vào được hihi

----------


## vndic

Mình ở khu Mỹ Đình - Từ Liêm chào các anh em cncpro

----------


## thuannguyen

> Miền Bắc còn ai không? Hôm nay em mới có thời gian vào được hihi


còn em đây các bác.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Chào các bác, em ở miền Nam lăn ra tham ra Xien Xí!

Hôm nọ mình đăng kí, thế là bác Vbulettin bảo về xin phép bố mẹ (pattrnets) gì gì...

Thế là không vào được, hôm thứ 7 vừa rồi Vbulletin gửi mail nó tài khoản OK không cần xin phép....

Thế là nốc in nhưng sai pass vì đổi pass mà quên mất....

Sau đó nhớ ra pass lại vào được rồi!

Tks CKD đã check hộ thông tin nick.

----------

Khát!

----------


## Khát!

Em quê miền trung đang ở miền bắc.
Em mã số 90.
Phải trả lời "
một cộng với hai bằng mấy?"

----------


## haiquan

Em điểm danh với nhé!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## thuyên1982

cũng tắc kè đây..

----------


## nguyencnc86

trên diễn đàn đều là các cao thủ về máy cnc, thanh trượt và các chuyển động
rất mong được chia sẻ và hợp tác.

----------


## Lionking

Minh moi tham gia dien dan. Mong duoc hoc hoi va hop tac.

----------


## VMH0307

Mình cũng là thành viên mới, mong được gặp và làm quen mọi người

----------


## Nguyen Quy

Mong anh em chỉ dạy. Ae nao ở hp thi giao luu offline nhé.cac bac o xa thi hy vong chu g ta se sớm dc giao lưu

----------


## hoahong102

bánh đậu xanh đê...ai bánh gai nào

----------


## thuyên1982

có bánh chưng đất không

----------


## solero

Làm tí chè xanh nhể?

----------


## racing boy

có con xe tàu ở đây nữa, hehe

----------


## thanhlymaymoc

em ơ bac ninh moi tham gia dien dan hy vong cac bac chi giup.
bac nao ma co muon mua may moc xilanh khi nen lien he voi em nha.
0965.933.938

----------


## anhnd89

Rất vui được làm quen với mọi người.Em ở Hà Nội. Em cung cấp đủ các thiết bị của THK, SMC, NACHI,...( đảm bảo giá rẻ nhất)
Ai có nhu cầu thì liên hệ với em qua số 0906 974 446 nhé.

----------


## thanhphung5394

em chào các bác ,đâu cũng là nhà cả em lân la sang đây hóng tí ạ

----------


## tradacnc

Anh em làm buổi giao lưu đi các Bác

----------


## vattuvinhhao.com

em cũng xin gia nhập với các bác. đoàn kết và phát triển

----------


## yiwei933

Mình là Huấn, nhân viên kinh doanh của công ty TNHH Quốc tế Yiwei, Hải Phòng. 
Là thành viên mới của diễn đàn, rất mong được làm quen, kết bạn giao lưu cùng mọi người.
Công ty mình chuyên kinh doanh về các vật liệu cơ khí CNC như: Mũi khoan sắt, mũi taro, mũi phay... 
Ngoài ra, công ty còn bán các mặt hàng như phụ kiện và máy hàn, máy khoan cắt bê tông rút lõi, máy mài hơi,...

Chân thành mong muốn làm quen, kết bạn, giao lưu và hợp tác cùng mọi người.
Thân ái!

----------

